# Richard Sachs owners... Put 'Em Up!!



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

I love e-Richie's bikes....


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*For the Sach's crowd*

Check out the following link for some of Richards photos. Lots of good stuff including photos of "work in progress" framebuilding. 

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos

See how it's done by a master.

Ed


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nessism said:


> Check out the following link for some of Richards photos. Lots of good stuff including photos of "work in progress" framebuilding.
> 
> http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/bobbesrs/my_photos
> 
> ...



Just checked out that link. That's amazing all the steps that Sachs goes through with the pinning and all that. He must be taking twice as long to build a frame as without pinning. No wonder his turnaround time is so long!


----------



## kokies (Jul 21, 2004)

I wanna thank E-Richie for helping me out on this one. A vintage racer with a few updates.


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

kokies said:


> I wanna thank E-Richie for helping me out on this one. A vintage racer with a few updates.


Looks great to me other than the wheels and the stem.


----------



## kokies (Jul 21, 2004)

vol245 said:


> Looks great to me other than the wheels and the stem.


What is wrong with the wheels and stem?


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

kokies said:



> What is wrong with the wheels and stem?


I like quill stems and 32 spoke wheels. That doesn't mean you have to like them.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Watch Time*



tube_ee said:


> I love e-Richie's bikes....


Just wanted to let you Richard Sachs fans know that there is a little article and contest in the current editon of "Watch Time" magazine about Richard Sachs. Be the correct person to guess which of the three watches Richard Sachs wears and you could win the watch (which, in all likelyhood, costs as much or more than one of his bikes).


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Just wanted to let you Richard Sachs fans know that there is a little article and contest in the current editon of "Watch Time" magazine about Richard Sachs. Be the correct person to guess which of the three watches Richard Sachs wears and you could win the watch (which, in all likelyhood, costs as much or more than one of his bikes).



in case you cannot find the zine:
http://www.richardsachs.com/articles/watchtime.pdf

or
http://www.richardsachs.com/articles/rsachswatchtime.html

time to ride...
e-RICHIE


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

e-richie is the man himself...RIchard Sachs...
I got a email from him a few months back  
it's cool to see him on the RBR site


----------

